# A1 Academia



## alex512809 (May 3, 2015)

I need help installing A1 Academia on my mac? Please help me!!!!!!!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

You haven't given us much information to go on, but looking at their web site it looks like it comes as a Linux server package or as a virtual machine environment.

Which do you have?
Do you have the demo instead?

Are you looking to replace the entire OS on your Mac and run the server?
If you are wanting to run the virtual environment, you will need VMware Fusion or VMware Player to use it I would assume.
(Parallels Desktop may be able to import it, I don't know for sure)


----------



## alex512809 (May 3, 2015)

I have a MAC and I want to run the server would that require to replace the operating system? Is the download not the application? What does the virtual application do?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

A1 Academia is a full Linux OS with the server software included.
Assuming that the Linux distribution has the drivers needed for your Mac model, you can install it on your Mac in addition to OS X. You will likely need to use a boot manager like rEFInd ( http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/ ) to pick which OS to run.
Instructions for installing are not hat web site. With this method, you can only boot into 1 OS at a time. If this is a server that needs to run all the time, this method might defeat the purpose.

The virtual machine option is still a full Linux OS with the server but it runs within OS X in a virtual environment.
You can check out more information here: http://www.vmware.com/ca/en/products/fusion
This option is probably much easier, but you will need a decent speed Mac and a good amount of memory for decent performance.

Either method, it is not just an application.


----------



## alex512809 (May 3, 2015)

The virtual machine is better but how do you install it I need instructions.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

You need to get a copy of VMware Fusion.
I checked the vmware web site and they only offer the free player for Windows and Linux.
So either you buy VMware Fusion for OS X or you could try VirtualBox which is free. (https://www.virtualbox.org)

Once you install either program, it's just a matter of opening the file you get from A1 Academia with that program.

(You can read about the features or Virtual Box or VMware Fusion on their web sites.)


----------



## alex512809 (May 3, 2015)

What are the steps? I have downloaded both things what do i do with the virtual environment folder provide by A1 Academia?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Inside that folder there should be a file that ends in .vmdk

Once you install VirtualBox or VMware Fusion, start the program and in the File menu select open and pick that .vmdk file.


----------



## alex512809 (May 3, 2015)

I have it running it doesn't run it shows a black screen saying startup.nsh are my settings done correctly


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

When the user agreement comes up, hit space to advance in the document.
When you get to the end it should ask you to hit "Y" to accept.


----------



## alex512809 (May 3, 2015)

I got that now but now it's asking for host name and domain name and after it ask for login.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

You'll need to ask at their web site for support specific to their package.

From what I understood, the package is a server and the backend application should be running.
You than use a web browser to connect to that service.

If never had to do the domain name or host name when I ran it.
I let it boot and I got the text prompt for user login. I used user:root pass:abc123

Then I configured the ethernet card using this:

```
ifconfig eth0 192.168.13.222 net mask 255.255.255.0 up
```
In your case substitute 192.168.13 with whatever you network address is from your Mac. (you can see that info in System Preferences -> Network on the Mac)
222 is just a random number I picked that isn't used on my LAN.

Then on a browser go to address with port 4984. So in my case

```
192.168.13.222:4984
```
You should see the software's login page.


----------

